# Leviton Control Interface I/F 501



## wtxmarc (Mar 27, 2012)

I am using a Leviton Control Interface I/F 501 to communicate with multiplex and DMX dimmer packs using PC Software. Every time I turn the computer off I have to reset the control interface box, which means unplugging all the connectors and power supply then replugging it all back in. Has anyone else experienced this kind of behavior? Is this expected behavior?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 27, 2012)

wtxmarc said:


> ...Every time I turn the computer off I have to ...


Why? What happens if you don't (do all those things)? I can see _possibly_ resetting the box with a hard reset by cycling power, but unplugging all input/output connectors should never be necessary.

May or may not be related to this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/23981-light-goes-when-board-turns-off.html / (DMX death gasp), although I don't think the box has a hold last look feature.

Simple answer(s)

Don't ever turn off the computer.
Unplug only the DMX input to the I/F 501 before quitting the program.
Remove power to the box when computer is not online.


----------



## wtxmarc (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry...left off some information. When we don't do those things, we can't control the lights on the multiplex side of the controller. The other side of the problem is that the controller interface and dimmer packs are in a remote room, so it isn't as fast/easy a process as it could be.


----------



## tbergman (Jul 23, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but yes mine does the exact same thing. I simply keep our PC powered up at all times.


----------

